# Altolamprologus compressiceps (Muzi gold head)



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

*Altolamprologus compressiceps (Muzi gold head)*

Hey guys,

I have not shot many pics of my Muzis in quite some time. Decided to give it a go.
Hope you like 

Couple of the male Muzis competeing for a female's attention









A couple close ups






















































Russ


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

As always Razzo, great pics. Might be getting a 90g corner/bow next month...I'll be emailing you if I do...


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice Russ. You get any fry out of them yet?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

londonloco said:


> As always Razzo, great pics. Might be getting a 90g corner/bow next month...I'll be emailing you if I do...


Cool


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jrf said:


> Very nice Russ. You get any fry out of them yet?


No, not yet although there are positive signs recently. This has been a problem tank for months, for some reasons I won't go into, and I am just starting to get past my troubles. I suspect they are getting very close to giving me fry.

Thanks for the kudos everyone!


----------



## Riverwater (Nov 3, 2010)

Love your fish and pictures as always. Would love to see full tank shots with your camera.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Riverwater said:


> Love your fish and pictures as always. Would love to see full tank shots with your camera.


Thanks Mate, I will work on that. I want to add some more rock work in prep for the future addition of some julies. I plan to go rock shopping next week. I'll post some full tnak shots after that


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, my plans for the Muzis have changed. In order to free up room for my Enantiopus kilesa breeding program and to have one less tank to maintain for a little while, I am giving my wild caught Muzi gold head comps to my sister. She loves altolamps and has an amazing ability to raise altolamp fry with almost no losses. I don't know what she does but she has the highest survival rate that I have ever seen. I am not kidding when I say she has almost no losses.

I have a feeling they will do very well with my sis. I do like the Muzis but I need to down size for a while and she really likes them so it is a no brainer.

She is also a very good photographer (she actually helped get me started) and she is a member of this site; so, with a little pressure from you all, I think the pics of this group can keep coming 

The pressure is on you sis :wink:

Russ


----------



## delmondar (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm looking forward to getting them and will try to keep up with the photos (this may be just the excuse I need to get a DSLR).


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, my Muzis have finally spawned!!!! I have been too busy to keep track of them but I noticed some fry in the tank the other day. I am sure they will all get gobbled up soon. I'll have to start watching them better and try to save a batch.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

*Somebody PLEASE slap me!* 

I saw another batch of Muzi fry in the mouth of a spawning shell so I decided to save them. In addition to a million fry out of that shell, I was able to remove a cluster from the previous day's spawn.

I don't know if I am ready for this again :roll:

Russ


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

:lol:

Stay strong Razzo... start selling them, even though they probably take a good couple of months to get to full size


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought for sure I got all the fry out of that shell. Looked in the tank this evening and saw this...










Mom was doing a great job of protecting them and would run off the male whenever he came near


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Few more pics of the wild adults...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry for the bump. just wanted to include my favorite image of my dominant Muzi male in this thread 










Russ


----------



## karydas (Mar 21, 2005)

Your fish are a pleasure to watch Russ. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

karydas said:


> Your fish are a pleasure to watch Russ. Keep up the great work!


Thanks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

UPDATE: entering the 3rd week with these Muzi fry and all seems to be going well 

Few pics from last night...

For those who love pics (as I do), please click on the image to see in larger high res format.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

*Altolamprologus compressiceps Muzi gold head* update

The first batch of F1 Muzi gold head fry were spawned (or first noticed near the mouth of the shell on 11/3/11).
- The first batch are about two months old and they are doing very well in a 10 gallon tank.
- I have since added another batch of fry a few weeks ago.
- Haven't had many die from the newer batch.
- Just guess, but I'd say there are about 100 or so fry in there.
- Here are a few pics from tonight - small fry are very hard top shoot 

Russ

10 gallon tank shot


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh jeez I want one!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome shots, man! Hopefully I'll be able to figure out how to take photos that nice with my camera someday! Are you using a long lens and shooting from further away, or a shorter lens from up close? Either way, your photos set the standard for which I strive.

Thanks for continuing to update us!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

whiskeyriver said:


> Oh jeez I want one!


That can be arranged :wink:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> Awesome shots, man! Hopefully I'll be able to figure out how to take photos that nice with my camera someday! Are you using a long lens and shooting from further away, or a shorter lens from up close? Either way, your photos set the standard for which I strive.
> 
> Thanks for continuing to update us!


Thanks na, 

I was shooting in manual without a flash (don't recall the settings at the moment). I was using a 18-55mm IS lens on a tripod. I do put the structure (the boulders) in the tank up tight to the front glass on purpose for photography. Altolamp fry LOVE structure and will hang out in predictable spots.

Hope that helps 

Russ


----------

